# Is a Vizsla puppy for me?



## OliverWestby (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello, 
I'm new to the forum as I'm thinking of getting a Vizsla, but not sure if my circumstances are suitable. So before I spend hours looking into all the various aspects of the breed, I thought I'd ask the opinion of the users of this forum.

My fiancee and I live in a reasonable sized 3 bedroom house with a medium sized enclosed garden.
Although we both work during the day, I work 3 miles from home, so would return in my lunch hour to let the dog out and play with him/her.
We'd give the dog 45mins to an hour walk morning and evening and living in a rural area, have plenty of woodland etc to take the dog.
I'm interested in gundog style training, but as I don't shoot, it would just be for fun and to stimulate the dog.
Ideally we're looking for a puppy, but my question is, Is it fair to leave a puppy for 3.5 to 4 hours during the day? We would of course provide stimulation for the dog's brain etc whilst we are out.
I know people with older dogs who are quite happy by the mselves for 4 hours or so, but obviously a puppy's bladder is a bit smaller than an older dog, and I wouldn't want to stress the puppy by making it wait.
Obviously accidents are inevitable, but I guess less likely with an older dog.

I assume that getting an older dog means more work on trust / training etc than it would be with a puppy, but if it's not feasible to have a puppy, so be it.

Any advise or information will be greatly apprieciated.

Ollie


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I know you'll get a spectrum of answers to this question, but I think your schedule is fine for a vizsla pup; given that you can be around every 4 hrs or so, the important thing is what you do with him/her while you are there. I'll share my circumstances: I own a 5 and 1/2 month vizsla and I leave him 8hrs/ day, usually 4-5 hours at a time. I come home for lunch every day. When I first got him, I exercised him before work (walks usually), I'd take long lunches, and then he'd get a lot of exercise at night. In the few months I've had him, I've noticed that he is better off with more exercise before work, I'm weaning to less time at lunch, and then still a lot of exercise at night. I know a lot of people would not recommend having a vizsla under these circumstances, however, besides his exercise, he gets lots of socialization, an hour of formal training per week + lots of short training sessions throughout the day, we play, and we do mental stimulation exercises (hide and seek, hiding objects that he has to find, I teach him tricks, etc). Everyone who meets him says what a happy pup he appears to be. I think personally think that it's not just the time that you spend around the dog but also how you choose to spend your time.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I think you can definitely do it, although four hours may be a stretch at eight weeks old. In fact I would say it is too long, but if you control water intake enough you might be able to do it without causing an accident. A better solution would be to maybe come up with something a bit more flexible for the first month or so.

Just remember, if you get a Vizsla puppy, be prepared for your world to revolve around him!


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

As long as he gets enough exercise he'll be fine. As they get older they can hold there bladder longer, their no different tan any other pup in this way. They'll adfapt to your schedule. UNtil he was about 4.5 months I'd come home at lunch to let him out. He is now 6 months. He gets walked at noon a couple times a week by my retired dad, but otherwise he's alone approx 8hrs during the day while we're at work. He does fine w/ this. He gets his 45 min in the mornign, and then 1hr-2 hrs after work/night broken up into one or two walks (dog park visits). In fact when I work from home on week days, his body is so adjusted he just sleeps all day while I'm there. Since about 4 1/2 months he hasn't had an accident in the crate.

Your schedule/situation seems ideal once he's gotten older! All pups req'r some adjustment no matter the breed until they mature a bit.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree with kobi. I think 4 hrs is too long to crate a young puppy. As the pup gets older, they will be able to better adapt. I'm not saying it can't be done, or all pups will be excessively stressed; however, I think its a little unfair to ask a dog younger than a year old to be by themselves all day. Just my opinion & probably in the minority. It does sound like you have a lot to offer a V.


----------

